# Replaced Broken Belt Now Car Overheating



## DaJoker813 (Jun 25, 2011)

So i replaced my belt on my nissan and then a fuse was blown now the car is overheating. it was not overheating before what could be the problem help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the belt that drives the water pump; it may be too loose. Also check the water pump pulley for any wobbling; if so, you may have a broken shaft. Make sure there's enough coolant.


----------



## DaJoker813 (Jun 25, 2011)

*broken belt*

so i change the freaking thermostat that just had the top of it in there and nothing esle and i drove it and it shut off on me again could it be the water pump also need a second opinon before i change it:givebeer:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What fuse blew? Was the serpentine belt overtightened? What does the thermostat "just had the top of it in there" mean? Was it broken, missing, or somebody "gutted" it? Are the electric fans turning on? After replacing the thermostat, did you open the air bleeder screw to purge the air out? Have you run the engine at and observed the coolant in the radiator with the cap off to see if the coolant is circulating? Is it possible you routed the belt incorrectly?


----------



## Altima_driver (Jul 20, 2012)

This thread is from a while back, but for reference by future readers: I drive a '99 Nissan Altima GLE and I had a similar overheating problem after an unrelated minor repair where I removed and re-installed the engine fan belts. After the repair, the engine overheated, and the car seemed to have symptoms of a thermostat that was stuck closed: the upper radiator hose was hot, and the lower radiator hose was at ambient temperature. 

After replacing the thermostat with no luck, I checked a belt routing diagram and noticed that I had the belt routed under the water pump pulley instead of over it - it inconveniently fits both ways. The result was the water pump spinning in the wrong direction. Once the belt routing was fixed, the overheating problem was resolved. 

I do not know why your fuse would have blown.


----------



## charles act121 (Sep 1, 2012)

*I replaced my timing belt and tensioner. Now my car is overheating.?*

My timing belt broke due to the tensioner seizing up. I replaced both parts and now my car is overheating. I removed the thermostat and that did not help. The hose going from the radiator to the thermostat housing is swelling and too hot to touch. The hose going to the radiator is a lot cooler and I can squeeze it shut. It seems that fluids are not circulating through the system. This only started AFTER I replaced the parts mentioned above. Has anybody else ever had this problem? (By the way: the timing belt was installed properly on its marks).


----------

